# Any motorcyclists?



## buellski (Apr 11, 2011)

Just curious if anyone on here rides a bike (the motorized kind)?  I commute pretty regularly (once the mud is gone from my road) and do some longer rides on the weekends.


----------



## makimono (Apr 11, 2011)

I ride a Monster 620. Commute to work about 50% in the summer, that may increase this year with the price of gas and the Monster getting about 4x's the MPGs of my Jeep. It's a nice 10 mile country road commute that I sometimes stretch to 20 miles.

What kind of Buell do you ride?


----------



## buellski (Apr 11, 2011)

makimono said:


> I ride a Monster 620. Commute to work about 50% in the summer, that may increase this year with the price of gas and the Monster getting about 4x's the MPGs of my Jeep. It's a nice 10 mile country road commute that I sometimes stretch to 20 miles.
> 
> What kind of Buell do you ride?



Sweet.  I love Ducatis.  If I could afford it, I'd be riding a new Multistrada.  As it is, I'm on an 07 Ulysses.  I love it, but with the "death" of Buell, I'll probably replace it before too long.  I ordered a replacement part for a broken pannier in September of 2010 and just received it last week :roll:

I've got a nice little commute up here that includes some decent twisties as well as some fun dirt roads.

View attachment 4527


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got a good commute for a bike. My wife isn't a fan though; she sees everyone who's had a "mishap" on a bike in her line of work. She puts up with all my other crap...like ATVing, skiing 30+ days a year with me, making commercials for Mt Snow events, me drinking PBR....so I cannot and will not complain. 

I rode an SV600 awhile back. I love the sound of the V-twin sport bikes. Less loud than an open piped Harley, and not as annoying as the "10,000,000 angree bees" of an inline 4 crotch rocket.


----------



## buellski (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I've got a good commute for a bike. My wife isn't a fan though; she sees everyone who's had a "mishap" on a bike in her line of work. She puts up with all my other crap...like ATVing, skiing 30+ days a year with me, making commercials for Mt Snow events, me drinking PBR....so I cannot and will not complain.
> 
> I rode an SV600 awhile back. I love the sound of the V-twin sport bikes. Less loud than an open piped Harley, and not as annoying as the "10,000,000 angree bees" of an inline 4 crotch rocket.



I'm lucky.  My wife is a fan.  She got bored riding on the back of my bike, so we bought her a little Ninja 250.  She loves it!  We're pretty safety conscious.  I've done multiple riding courses and she did the MSF basic riding course to get her license.  And we subscribe to ATGATT (All The Gear, All The Time).

I'm not a big fan of inline 4s either.  My next bike (assuming Erik Buell doesn't start building a full line of street bikes in the near future) will likely be a Triumph.  I put triples right up there with twins.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I rode an SV600 awhile back. I love the sound of the V-twin sport bikes. Less loud than an open piped Harley, and not as annoying as the "10,000,000 angree bees" of an inline 4 crotch rocket.



I had a SV650S that I had to swap for a new full suspension Cannondale mountain bike.  I couldn't keep the carbs running right on the motorcycle (collected a lot of dust the last couple of years I had it), so instead of sinking more time and money into it, I decided to sell.  Wife didn't really care for it all that much and I wasn't totally hooked on it as I really didn't have any friends close to me who rode.  Oh well.

+1 on the sound of the V-twin for the inline 4.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sad to say that i am selling my shadow VT1100 this spring:-( 
It has been a great bike for me, i've had it for about 4 years now, this past year I put quite a few miles on it. My commute to work is about 45 miles each way, luckily traveling to weston is a nice country ride. This was my first cruiser bike, and I loved the lowend power it is very smooth with the hydrolic clutch and shaft drive, but I think i am ready to step onto somthing that can handle the corners a little better. I dont think i want a crotchrocket, but i like the naked bike look. l hope to have a cb919 or x12 within a year or two.


----------



## buellski (Apr 11, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> I am sad to say that i am selling my shadow VT1100 this spring:-(
> It has been a great bike for me, i've had it for about 4 years now, this past year I put quite a few miles on it. My commute to work is about 45 miles each way, luckily traveling to weston is a nice country ride. This was my first cruiser bike, and I loved the lowend power it is very smooth with the hydrolic clutch and shaft drive, but I think i am ready to step onto somthing that can handle the corners a little better. I dont think i want a crotchrocket, but i like the naked bike look. l hope to have a cb919 or x12 within a year or two.



You're so close to some prime riding, you'd really appreciate the better handling of a more sport oriented bike.  My favorite rides always hit one or more of the gaps.  That's what I love about my Uly.  It can handle twisties as well as a lot of sport bikes, but it's upright seating and suspension means it can handle most of the maintained dirt roads in the area with ease.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2011)

I am thinking about getting one. The wife gave me an okay.  Looking at a Ducati Multistrada


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am thinking about getting one. The wife gave me an okay.  Looking at a Ducati Multistrada



Nice!  I've read a lot of great things about that bike.  Like I said in an earlier post, if I had that kind of change, I'd buy one of the touring models in a heartbeat.  For comparisons sake, you should also check out the BMW GS and the Triumph Tiger.  The new 800 Tigers have been getting a lot of good press as well.  I can't comment about Ducati, but I know BMW and Triumph dealers are usually pretty good at arranging demos.


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 12, 2011)

I see folks mention dislikes of inline 4's and prefer the v-twin. How about a V4? I got an '01 Viffer and like to put some miles down when I can in PA. Used to get a lot of New England to Nova Scotia in, but that was before the days of house chores and rugrats.


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I see folks mention dislikes of inline 4's and prefer the v-twin. How about a V4? I got an '01 Viffer and like to put some miles down when I can in PA. Used to get a lot of New England to Nova Scotia in, but that was before the days of house chores and rugrats.



I ride with a bunch of ST1100/ST1300 guys, and they swear by that engine.  They're nice bikes and as far as I can tell, pretty reliable.  I'm just not interested.  I am interested in the new Motus MST, but I'm pretty sure I won't be seeing one, let alone riding one, anytime soon.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

buellski said:


> Nice! I've read a lot of great things about that bike. Like I said in an earlier post, if I had that kind of change, I'd buy one of the touring models in a heartbeat. For comparisons sake, you should also check out the BMW GS and the Triumph Tiger. The new 800 Tigers have been getting a lot of good press as well. I can't comment about Ducati, but I know BMW and Triumph dealers are usually pretty good at arranging demos.


 
My buddy has a 2007 Ducati Monster s2r 1000 with 220miles for sale that I am thinking about.  I just do not know if I would fine it comfortable.  I am sure it would be fun. He wants $7K for it.


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> My buddy has a 2007 Ducati Monster s2r 1000 with 220miles for sale that I am thinking about.  I just do not know if I would fine it comfortable.  I am sure it would be fun. He wants $7K for it.



The comfort depends a lot on how you plan to use it.  If you plan to just use it for short rides or commuting, it would probably be fine.  If you plan to do longer rides or use it like a sport-tourer, then maybe not.  Of course, you can always add bar risers and/or lowered foot pegs, which would help if it feels like you're cramped when you sit on it.  Those are relatively inexpensive mods to make.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

buellski said:


> The comfort depends a lot on how you plan to use it. If you plan to just use it for short rides or commuting, it would probably be fine. If you plan to do longer rides or use it like a sport-tourer, then maybe not. Of course, you can always add bar risers and/or lowered foot pegs, which would help if it feels like you're cramped when you sit on it. Those are relatively inexpensive mods to make.


 

That is why I was looking at the touring bikes. Just not sure if I would be comfortable on it for commuting.


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> That is why I was looking at the touring bikes. Just not sure if I would be comfortable on it for commuting.



All of this is just my opinion, but I'd say it would make an excellent commuter.  The only time a touring bike might be better is if you have an exceptionally long commute or plan to commute all the time in all weather. That's when a touring bike with a full fairing would be a better choice.  Naked bikes are perfect for commuting.  You tend to be more upright than a sport bike, so you have better visibility in traffic.  They're still very nimble and easy to maneuver in parking lots.  The only advantage of a touring bike, besides the weather protection, would be the extra storage in the pans.  I have a full set of hard cases for my bike and pretty much just use the top-case when I commute.  And that's more of a convenience than a necessity.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is my 08' Kawasaki Verseys.  I would love a BMW, but cant afford one, so I'm making my own!




Last year I put 10k miles on it, even with taking a month off when I layed it down and broke my wrist.

My dad has a Honda Shadow.  This is the only pic I have of it.  I have since added some saddle bags to it.




Last summer I put almost as many miles on it as he did.  This year he gave me the keys to it, and told me to ride it and care for it.(He had a bad fall this winter and fractured his back and femur).  

We also have our little moped we keep down at the shore.


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a 1980 Yamaha 850 Special (triple) that I have restored/customized. I haven't had it on the road for the last 3 years. Gonna have to get back on it this year...


----------



## noski (Apr 14, 2011)

We sold the Harley Heritage Soft tail and went with the Honda Goldwing 1600. 6cyl, and rides like a Barcalounger on wheels. We have taken two long vacations on it in recent years. We pull a Unigo trailer with camping gear, splitting the trip with some nice B&B's and some camping.


----------



## buellski (Apr 14, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Here is my 08' Kawasaki Verseys.



I've got a riding buddy that has a Versys and loves it.



noski said:


> rides like a Barcalounger on wheels



:lol:

Just because it rides like a Barcalounger, doesn't mean you can't push it to its limits 



I actually took the Lee Parks Total Control - Advanced Riding Course from the guy riding the Goldwing in the video.  The guy has some serious skill with that bike.


----------



## noski (Apr 14, 2011)

buellski said:


> Just because it rides like a Barcalounger, doesn't mean you can't push it to its limits
> 
> 
> 
> I actually took the Lee Parks Total Control - Advanced Riding Course from the guy riding the Goldwing in the video.  The guy has some serious skill with that bike.



Oh my. As the one riding beotch on the back... the prospect of mr. noski hiking is arse over like that approaching a curve....? I'd get my own bike. :-o


----------



## buellski (Apr 14, 2011)

noski said:


> Oh my. As the one riding beotch on the back... the prospect of mr. noski hiking is arse over like that approaching a curve....? I'd get my own bike. :-o



:lol:  You just need to lean with Mr. Noski!


----------



## noski (Apr 14, 2011)

buellski said:


> :lol:  You just need to lean with Mr. Noski!



Ahhh....what that bike does not have that we have are curved bars at the footpegs that keep the bike from tipping flat to the ground. We have, however, scraped those on more than one occasion... great video.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2011)

Test drove my buddy's Ducati 2R Monster today.  Not a bad riding position, but a hell of a lot power.  I did not even get out of second on his road.  A great deal. I don't know if I can pass it up. 2007 with 235 miles for $7K.


----------



## thorski (Jun 4, 2011)

I rode a Harley 1200 sportster for 18 years and finally sold it because i feel where i live it's just gotten to dangerous to ride. Plan on moving up to VT. soon and would love to get get back into riding up there with less traffic. Next bike will be a Harley Davidson Night Rod.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Test drove my buddy's Ducati 2R Monster today.  Not a bad riding position, but a hell of a lot power.  I did not even get out of second on his road.  A great deal. I don't know if I can pass it up.* 2007 with 235* miles for $7K.



Why would anyone spend that much money to just let it sit in there garage?  That just seems like such a waste to me to be able to say you have a bike.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Test drove my buddy's Ducati 2R Monster today.  Not a bad riding position, but a hell of a lot power.  I did not even get out of second on his road.  A great deal. I don't know if I can pass it up.* 2007 with 235* miles for $7K.



Why would anyone spend that much money to just let it sit in there garage?  That just seems like such a waste to me to be able to say you have a bike.


----------



## buellski (Jun 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I did not even get out of second on his road.



That's not surprising with a twin.  With my Buell, I rarely get out of second or third on back roads.  About the only time I see 4th or 5th is if I'm on the interstate or a major road.


----------



## buellski (Jun 6, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Why would anyone spend that much money to just let it sit in there garage?  That just seems like such a waste to me to be able to say you have a bike.



I wouldn't just assume it's a status thing.  A lot of people buy bikes thinking they're going to ride them all the time, and they end up sitting in the garage gathering dust because of other commitments.  A close call with a car or animal makes a lot of people reconsider riding as well.

I have typically put between 6K and 8K miles a season on my bike.  My current bike is a 2007 with ~30K miles.  However, if I didn't live in a rural area, I probably wouldn't ride nearly as much as I do.  I hate riding in traffic since so many drivers are inattentive and unaware of bikes.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

I've always wanted to ride one. But I'm pretty sure if I ever got a motorcycle I would kill myself on it.


----------

